# Habitation door won't open - any advice please



## jammiedodger (Aug 30, 2008)

We Have a 2008 sundance 630l, we have just come away to France, but before we had left the uk we stopped at the services only to find our habitation door won't open. It opens about an inch and then jams and will not go any further. I think the problem is the bar at the top of the door but can't get into it enough to see if that is the cause or not.

Has anyone had similar problems, what was the remedy. Would help if we could get the internal trim off the door to be able to see better but it doesn't look obvious how it comes off, anyone done this before. 

Many thanks in advance.

Jamie


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi,

It does sound like the top stay is causing the door to jam, as the only other fault could be the hinges, which is unlikely. 

My suggestion would be to visit your dealer, as they will have the correct process for assembly and disassembly of the door.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

meawhile take it easy and enjoy your holiday

Dave p


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

SwiftGroup said:


> Hi,
> 
> It does sound like the top stay is causing the door to jam, as the only other fault could be the hinges, which is unlikely.
> 
> ...


Hi Ash

If they're already in France for 2 for 3 weeks it's going to be a real bind climbing in and out of the cab doors.
Is it possible one of your engineer colleages might have a suggestion, albeit temporary?


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

can you take the top arm off the door or frame as a temp measure


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi,

If the problem is the stay, it would be difficult to remove, as access is only available when the door is fully open. However, the stay does just lift out of the door runner, which would be my first try.

Jamie doesn't mention which door he has (there was a production change in May 2008), but I am assuming it is the Hartal Door, in which case the only other solution is to use force (which a dealer can do with spares available, incase something is damaged) or try to release the hinges (again, difficult to do if the door does not fully open).

I hope that helps.

Ash


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

SwiftGroup said:


> Hi,
> 
> If the problem is the stay, it would be difficult to remove, as access is only available when the door is fully open. However, the stay does just lift out of the door runner, which would be my first try.
> 
> ...


.

Thanks for coming back to us, Ash.
I hope this is helpful to Jamie.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

SwiftGroup said:


> Hi,
> 
> but I am assuming it is the Hartal Door
> 
> Ash


Now it all makes sense. Those doors are nothing but trouble.

steve


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

It will be the screw that fixes the bar to the door frame, it has unscrewed and has dropped down into the rail that the other end slides into and stops the door opening. 
If you force it you will bend part of the rail that secures the door seal, it however recoverable with a rubber mallet!
Have someone keep an eye out for where the screw goes, if you need to fix it temporary it's 6mm
If you had a flat steel rule then you could insert it into the top of the door frame and under the screw from the outside but I didn't know that at the time!
Hope this helps from a very sunny 30 degrees in Millau


----------



## jammiedodger (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the tips, tried to work it loose but luck. Will have to wait till we get back, but yeah is a bit of a bind climbing in and out the cab door for a fortnight. Apart from that having a fab time in sunny biarritz.

Cheers,


----------



## jammiedodger (Aug 30, 2008)

Can anyone from Swift help?

When I took my van in to have the door repaired on the 14th August the dealer damaged the black rubber door seal trying to open it....and now it leaks every time it rains.

The dealer says they are going to replace it but are unable to find a parts number anywhere for the door seal?

It's a 2008 Sundance 630l (manufactured before May) with a Hartal door...anyone from Swift could you help in finding the parts number they need.

Many thanks in anticipation ... 

Jamie


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

jammiedodger said:


> Can anyone from Swift help?
> 
> When I took my van in to have the door repaired on the 14th August the dealer damaged the black rubber door seal trying to open it....and now it leaks every time it rains.
> 
> ...


Just seen your thread. I to had a problem with the door stay on a Swift Sundance. In my case it wore a hole in the rubber which caused a leak. The dealer contacted Swift who dispatched the seal the same day, not sure why your dealer cannot do the same. I also had the dealer remove the stay, it was pretty useless and fit the old type door catch which works much better. I felt the stay would be a cause of future problems.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Jammiedodger,
We will look into this and get back to you with a part number, can you PM me your chassis number please so we can get your build date, 
Thanks
Andy


----------



## haggisbasher (May 1, 2005)

We have a one year old Bessacarr E495 and habitation door would not open this summer. Had to load van through cab doors but stopped off at dealer on way to Bath for them to sort out door. However, after 3 hours of trying they managed to sort of resolve the problem with a temporary repair.

Apparently locks are supplied by Myriad and engineer visited us at our home and repaired. However, a week later the door would not open again - engineer called again and replaced parts and so far door is okay. Have to say cannot fault the service by Myriad and their engineer was excellent.

Hope this helps
haggisbasher :lol:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Sometimes the latch goes off at 'half-cock'. You have to fully disengage it by hand. Don't know if this helps, doubt if your latch is the same as mine.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Door seal*

Hi Jammiedodger
I have been asked to pass on the part number for the seal for your door by Andy.

The part is 9823428.

Let me know if I can be of further help.
regards
Simon


----------



## jammiedodger (Aug 30, 2008)

To all from Swift many thanks...you have as ever been amazing in your support...what more can I say.

Thanks,

Jamie


----------

